# Acoustics & Quested V2108 ("Hans Zimmer" monitors)



## adg21 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Studio Monitors; lowest prices*

It's possible that GAK might have that wrong (it's only on google cache - that link doesn;t work for me). £2000 seems cheap for a pair (active)

GAK is down the road from me, I might call myself tomorrow. Quested might distribute them themselves, maybe try calling them, numbers on their website


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Studio Monitors; lowest prices*

If the price is right though it's £500 cheaper than usual
Are you looking to get them yourself?

Quested will reply to my mail shortly.

Is there any famous reasonable priced store in the UK?


----------



## adg21 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know, from quick search I get dv247 selling for much higher.

http://www.dv247.com/studio-equipment/q ... tor--75465

I'm not sure myself, I haven't heard them yet so plan to audition along with some other monitors possibly next week.

Please let me know what Quested say...


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Good point/tip!:D (copy paste) 

Got a mail from a distribitur; "The V2108’s are brand new and should be available to ship in a few weeks. I believe the V2108 has a new improved amplifier – but I’ll confirm and get back to you when I get the information."


----------



## adg21 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

interesting, keep me posted

I'm looking at the H108 and K&H 0300 too, I've read the H108 might have better/true-er bass than the VS2108's, cheaper but they'#re not active


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

In that case it's strange.People are happy with that they don't "need" a sub for the 2108.

I found this from an online shop; "DISCONTINUED - WILL BE REPLACED BY THE NEW V2108"

So it has changed from VS2108 to V2108. Interesting


----------



## twinsinmind (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using the VH2108's for years passive ,

and i can tell yò#Í   éª[#Í   éª\#Í   éª]#Í   éª^#Í   éª_#Í   éª`#Í   éªa#Í   é


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

this handsome chap has the passives too http://www.quested.com/news5.html

Ian


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



twinsinmind @ Mon Oct 04 said:


> I am using the VH2108's for years passive ,
> 
> and i can tell you hans has the passives too.
> 
> you'll never want anything else anymore



What do you power them with? And why passive vs. active?





Ian Livingstone @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> this handsome chap has the passives too http://www.quested.com/news5.html
> 
> Ian



And what about you? Interesting NASA space center you have there;P

And what are your impressions of your monitors?


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Have been using the active VS2108's going on 5 years now.

I have enjoyed every moment. Absolutely fantastic. Robust. 

You need to drive them a hair to get the honest sense of what is going on, but I tend to work at quite a low volume as well, until I want to check the gravitas of a mix.

My 2p.

B


----------



## chrisr (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> What do you power them with? And why passive vs. active?



from quested f.a.q...

What should I consider when choosing between passive and self-powered speakers? 
Do you already own a good quality amplifier? If not, then self-powered is usually a more cost-effective solution: Consider whether it is easy for you to run signal cables and mains power to the speakers, or just speaker cable. Amps generate heat, so do you want the heat from self powered speakers in the room, or the heat from external amplifiers in another room.


Didn't know they did a t-shirt... think I'll pass on that...


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

heat came into it when I chose mine as they were originally mounted in a wall with no cavity, but also cost - the active versions of the 208s were substantially more than the passives (way more than a good amp) at the time I bought mine, dunno how they compare these days.



> Interesting NASA space center you have there;P



heh that was abbey rd not my own setup unfortunately.

ian


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Immensively useful insight.Thank you,appreciate it. 

I would think people have talked quite extensively about Quested's 'word to mouth' but I don't see a whole lot written down. Could you all give a little review?


----------



## synthetic (Oct 6, 2010)

You should find a dealer who will either let you hear them or give you a money back guarantee. The latter is the best -- if you can do a mix in your own studio that's the best way to try monitors out. Though you can't really lose with monitors at this level (Quested, ADAM, Focal, Barefoot, Dynaudio, etc.)


----------



## adg21 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

they will be the same build. people buying passives will be doing it because they already have a good amp, or because they have a specialist reason, cabling, heating etc etc


----------



## adg21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

///


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Fri Oct 01 said:


> Hey, could you help me find the cheapest place for these monitors?
> I'm looking to get the Quested VS2108 Active Monitors.
> As of yet I've found it for £1999 ($3170) at http://www.gak.co.uk/en/quested-vs-2108-pair/5498
> Doesn't matter where they're sold.
> ...




hi and i have a pair of these vs2108 monitors that i bought quite recently. i forget exactly how much they were but it was just over 2k uk sterling. i bought them via a place in poole and they did not have any in stock at the time. the guy from quested delivered them to me direct from their factory as he was in the area the next day or so. they are heavy and you need good stands which i filled with sand.


----------



## adg21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

@George Caplan - Are you v happy with them? Also were they new?

I tried k&h 0300 on the same day as the Questeds and I have to say I prefered the 0300's a lot more for all types of music, especially classical and film music, but they are way out of my price range, I'm just not sure whether to continue saving for those or jump in with the Questeds whilst they're on offer for that price...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Interesting post. I have been using the JBL LSR28P and sub for about 5-6 years and have really enjoyed them. Have been thinking of a possible 'upgrade' on monitors for the last 6 months or so. With the V2108's I assume a sub is unnecessary?


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



adg21 @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> @George Caplan - Are you v happy with them? Also were they new?
> 
> I tried k&h 0300 on the same day as the Questeds and I have to say I prefered the 0300's a lot more for all types of music, especially classical and film music, but they are way out of my price range, I'm just not sure whether to continue saving for those or jump in with the Questeds whilst they're on offer for that price...



i was recommended to get them from a musician friend of ours and i guess you could buy anything anyone recommends. i dont have time to go out testing things and i wouldnt know the difference probably anyway.

yes they are a great sound to me. as i said they were straight from the factory so they were new. they are listed as near field monitors and they surprised me because they are quite big and weigh a ton. very detailed sound to me. but then im more used to going to live orchestra performances. no bass sub required.


----------



## adg21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Completely personal preference, but I dislike subs, I think of them as a work around + too hard to trust. Great for general listening and fun, but both the VS2108's and 0300's go deep enough for me I think - vs2108's especially. I think if I wanted to go lower I would be looking at sub integrated into speakers, like Barefoots MM27's - those are amazing but way too costly for me.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



adg21 @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> Completely personal preference, but I dislike subs, I think of them as a work around + too hard to trust. Great for general listening and fun, but both the VS2108's and 0300's go deep enough for me I think - vs2108's especially. I think if I wanted to go lower I would be looking at sub integrated into speakers, like Barefoots MM27's - those are amazing but way too costly for me.



i will be interested to know how you finished up and what sound card you will be using.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

How are your rooms set up? With acoustic treatment etc.
I've really looked more towards the importance of good equipement,but if you don't have a good listening room,it's a bit waste

Also these are interesting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u29bH2On3g


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 17, 2010)

....and I love my old Alesis Monitor Two`s so much!


----------



## adg21 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Sun Oct 17 said:


> How are your rooms set up? With acoustic treatment etc.
> I've really looked more towards the importance of good equipement,but if you don't have a good listening room,it's a bit waste
> 
> Also these are interesting:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u29bH2On3g



I've only read positive things about the recoils, they're not cheap mind. for info on things like acoustic treatment and recoils it's worth checking out the gearslutz forums, whole universe of info on stuff like that over there.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 17, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sun Oct 17 said:


> ....and I love my old Alesis Monitor Two`s so much!



Hah, I have them set up with my TV. 

To the OP, the Questeds are the secret ingredient to making your mixes sound like Zimmer.


----------



## adg21 (Oct 18, 2010)

synthetic @ Sun Oct 17 said:


> germancomponist @ Sun Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > ....and I love my old Alesis Monitor Two`s so much!
> ...



assuming you're being sarcastic and/or don't don't like zimmers mixes(?) I see in another post you're using the Adam's s series. I haven;t had a chance to try them, how do you find they compare to Questeds?


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2010)

I was kidding, yes. Buying the gear ≠ sounding like other guy who uses that gear. Actually Zimmer's scores are mixed by Alan Meyerson, and it would be more useful to find out what HE uses. Or as useful, since it doesn't really matter. 

I like ADAM monitors. But like I've said before, at this price point you can't really go wrong. I would personally avoid Genelec, as they are not a very flat response and are EQed to be a bit Hi-Fi. And KRK aren't what they used to be IMO. But now I've critically offended someone who uses these monitors, so whatever works for you. 

I would wait two weeks for the AES convention since there will surely be new models announced there. (Fly to the show if you can afford it, the dollar is still weak and every manufacturer will be set up there.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2010)

Spend as much as you can on monitors. It's a purchase I don't regret. Hunger is temporary, audio gear is forever.


----------



## adg21 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

I've also read that neither the writing or mixing happens here http://www.stuckincustoms.com/2010/01/2 ... the-world/ and that it's just where he shows off to clients. But still, lots of composers _do_ at least like to 'write' with them, which is initially what drew me to them and I can't help but find that influential. e.g. http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=Harry+ ... 8&bih=1014 but maybe it's primarily RC composers... maybe they have some sponsorship deal with Quested, who knows. http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ht=quested Thomas J at least likes them and his mixes are a force to be reckoned with - oh but wait he's on RC too. i give up, I can only trust my ears, and I thought 0300's were superior to all the speaker in the world (at least from the one's I've tried - except Barefoot mm27s). Mind you i'm not taking into account 5.1 setup :x :evil: :cry: :?: :!: :idea: 8) :D :oops: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2010)

They're just a reference monitor, they have no effect on the final mix except to make things clearer. It's like asking what computer monitor Pietro Scalia likes to use in the editing room. Who uses this monitor should be the last thing on your mind, except perhaps as an endorsement of quality. 

Have you gone and listened to them yet? Go take one of your mixes and listen to Quested, Dynaudio, ADAM, JBL, Genelec, anything else you can. Buy the ones where you say, "oh crap, I never heard that before!" 

http://www.quested.com/find-questeds-near-you.html


----------



## synthetic (Oct 18, 2010)

UNLESS you're going to go work at RCP. Then you had better make sure that your mix sounds good on these monitors, because that's how they will be judged! That's why those guys use them, I think. (Maybe they get a deal on top of that.)


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Seems like you can only buy from a distributor, Quested haven't answered any mails and the phonenumber doesn't work.


----------



## twinsinmind (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi to answer your question about amplifiers.
i use the AP800 from quested. which are designed for it. BUT any good non colouring amplifier does the trick. i also own another 400w amplifier and it is working very well too.

i just think the extra space within the cabines are the difference. i can't say one is better then the other , active against passive, i just own the passives for many years before there were any actives


----------



## synthetic (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Wed Oct 20 said:


> Seems like you can only buy from a distributor, Quested haven't answered any mails and the phonenumber doesn't work.



Did you try: 

Match Audio & Vision, Netherlands
Tel +31 184 68 5576
[email protected]

Affinity Audio Ltd, UK
Tel 01923 265400
Mob 07966 131998
[email protected]

I'll be at AES in two weeks. If you want to PM me your phone number and email, I'll try to pass that information along to them so they can contact you.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

audun jemtland: "What's different with the new V2108 that is coming out?"

Different to what? its not as yellow as bananas.

Roger Quested

QUESTED MONITORING SYSTEMS



Hehe,is he kidding? I got mad at first but now it's funny. I thought he'd read between the lines, I assume he already knows about the "older" model,no?:D:D so I didn't care to mention.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

"Remote Control? Yes, they’re the best, with excellent taste in monitoring! They own over 30 pairs of the old VS2108, and have just received the new V2108s for a new room there.

Basically... the V2108 is based on a modified version of the HF/Mid amplifier platform from its big brother, the V3110. It is our Class A/B design, with 2 channels of 200W. Benefits of this are greater clarity in the mid-range, and improved low-frequency extension over the old model.

We still use the TW30 tweeter, and the custom-designed 8” unit that the world loves from us. The 8” has a new dustcap and an improved, stiffer cone for better low-frequency response, so it looks a little different, but performs better with the extra amplifier power and control. The heatsink and cooling are also improved.

The new partner subwoofer system, SBC800 and 12”/15” subwoofers will be shipping November. The stand for the V2108 is the STV-2.


If you need more information, let me know.



Guy Lewis

Director

Quested Monitoring Systems"


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2010)

In the USA, many pro audio dealers offer a 30-day money back guarantee. This is especially important for something like reference monitors, since they might work better in one room than another. I would contact one of the retailers I listed above and see if they will do this for you. Of course you might have to pay shipping back and a restocking fee, but at least you'll have some protection.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*






http://www.gearslutz.com/board/new-product-alert/545185-quested-v2108.html

*PDF:*
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/atta...sted-v2108-quested-v2108-data-sheet-email.pdf



Affinity Audio Ltd, UK:
The UK List price for a pair is £2,750.00p + shipping and VAT

Odyssey Pro Sound, Inc:
The price is $5620 for a pair.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

///


----------



## tripit (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



adg21 @ Mon Oct 18 said:


> I've also read that neither the writing or mixing happens here http://www.stuckincustoms.com/2010/01/2 ... the-world/ and that it's just where he shows off to clients. But still, lots of composers _do_ at least like to 'write' with them, which is initially what drew me to them and I can't help but find that influential. e.g. http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=Harry+ ... 8&bih=1014 but maybe it's primarily RC composers... maybe they have some sponsorship deal with Quested, who knows. http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ht=quested Thomas J at least likes them and his mixes are a force to be reckoned with - oh but wait he's on RC too. i give up, I can only trust my ears, and I thought 0300's were superior to all the speaker in the world (at least from the one's I've tried - except Barefoot mm27s). Mind you i'm not taking into account 5.1 setup :x :evil: :cry: :?: :!: :idea: 8) :D :oops: :?: :?: :?: :?:



I think the RC guys use the same speaker in large part for the same reason they use the same libraries - so they can have consistency between the different rooms and composers. After all, a lot of them work together and contribute to Hans scores. They all get used to the same sounding speaker and jumping from one room to another doesn't change the sound drastically. 

If you look at various composers, just like if you look at mixers, you see that the range of speakers used is large. It's a personal choice for sure. Just having a good speaker doesn't mean you automatically have good mixes. Some of the best mixes I've ever heard were done on NS10. It's the player, not the instrument.


----------



## tripit (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



adg21 @ Sun Nov 07 said:


> Hey guys I bought a pair of VS2108's and.... after having had them for just 2 weeks I'm selling them. I'm about to get some Barefoot MM27's instead. I wanted to let any UK people know I'm selling them - £1250 for the pair (what I got them for second hand - they're in perfect condition though). they're huge so i'm selling them collection only. Please pm me if you're interested or tel 01273 720726 etc. Based in Brighton, UK. Cheers



Yeah I have my eye on the MM27 as well.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



tripit @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> If you look at various composers, just like if you look at mixers, you see that the range of speakers used is large. It's a personal choice for sure. Just having a good speaker doesn't mean you automatically have good mixes. Some of the best mixes I've ever heard were done on NS10. It's the player, not the instrument.



all true. on NS10's - I've used them just once - but they are farthest thing I can think of when it comes to inspiring speakers to write orchestral (or any music for that matter) with - or mix with imo...maybe if i was 50 and had used ns10's all my life, then maybe I'd make good mixes on them (and maybe enjoy writhing on them). but today i wouldn't bother. speakers are getting much better all the time (i think it's a piece of gear where vintage doesn't rule) - I think get new ones, speakers only get better with each decade. Having said that I totally agree with you - it's all about personal taste. 



tripit @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> Yeah I have my eye on the MM27 as well.



there's a couple month waiting list on mm27's from the factory (at least in the UK).

MM27's are imo stunning and much more to my taste, but they are *I stress* a LOT more expensive than the VS2108's. but hell both sets of speakers are amazing and you wouldn't be disappointed with either. I'm just being picky


----------



## tripit (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

LOL, I wouldn't ever recommend anyone to use NS10 - although I mixed quite a few albums with them. They were killer at dealing with the high mids, but you had to know all the tricks and what you were doing to tweak the low end. 

Yes the Barefoot are very expensive. 
Other choices I've been looking at are the HK 0300 or the Geithain RL906 (another supposedly amazing speaker) The focal twin is also a something to look at and isn't as nearly expensive. 

I've been working on Genelec's 1030's and 1031's with a sub for a long time. I know the speaker will enough and get great results, but mine are getting a little tired. So, I'm looking to move up and I'm more interested in going back to full range without a sub. 

I highly recommending getting loaners or even renting a potential speaker you might like. Most of the high end audio dealers (at least here in the states) will be willing to make arrangements to make a sale. They know people need to hear the speakers in their rooms. It will save the pain of having to turn around and selling a speaker that isn't what you want. I'm not willing to buy an expensive speaker without testing it out in my rooms. 

I had several versions of top end ADAM's come through my room a few years ago. I almost bought the S3A's, but I found that I thought the highs felt too separated. In the end I wasn't as thrilled about spending the money for them and decided to wait out for some other choices. And when I took them over to our bigger tracking room, the low end was gone when the speaker was sitting on the MTA console. Once we moved the speaker off the console onto stands, it came back. Things like that can mess you up, if you have a certain spot the speakers have to remain in order to fit around all the other gear. Without actually trying it out, you might not discover these kinds of things.

But with that said, I think you will be more than happy with the Barefoot.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



Brobdingnagian @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> You need to drive them a hair to get the honest sense of what is going on, but I tend to work at quite a low volume as well, until I want to check the gravitas of a mix.
> B



@ Brobdingnagian- by 'drive them a hair' do you mean at lower volumes or higher volumes?


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 10, 2010)

Quite honestly, myself and a colleague who uses them have found that although we work very long days at lower volumes, when we want to fully hear how everything is gelling in a mix you need to raise the volume a little.

Look - they are wonderful and I wouldn't swap them for the world. VERY pleased with them. Besides, they are made in Devon!

-B


----------



## adg21 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

Hi thanks for reply. this is interesting because I actually thought they worked better at lower volumes (i feel I get a better idea of what's going on in the mix) - although this could be a problem my room treatment. So far I have indeed found them extremely pleasent speakers to work with, especially for long hours. having said that I am still selling them for reasons above - mm27's - (they will be in the readers ads for anyone interested). cheers


----------



## tripit (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > The room and speaker positions give more than 50% of a good result.
> ...



It's almost impossible to get completely true neutral room. Even properly treated rooms have +- 15 db bumps and dips in areas. An untreated room can easily run +- 35 or 40 or even much more in some cases. 

The best you can do is tune the room with proper treatment (not foam - covering the walls with foam is not proper treatment, just kills off the high reflections) while using a scope. Then learn the room, study where the problem areas are, the sweet spots etc. That way you can make the choices when mixing. 

Also, some speakers may react differently to the same room, depending on if or how they are ported. Also, different speakers will have different sweet spots in the same room. 
That's why it's important to listen to them in your environment.

Also, without exceptions, every room has some kind of low end issues. Hence the importance of bass traps. Without them, you will have a difficult time with the low end using just about any speaker. 
Even if you don't have access to a scope, you should at the very least put in bass traps.


----------



## tripit (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*

A scope is a frequency scope which gives you a real time reading of all the frequencies and of how strong or weak they are - basically a graph reading. You use it by using a super flat cardioid mic that takes the measurements while blasting white or pink noise through the speakers and then reading the graph. By moving the mic in various locations you see how the frequencies are responding in those areas. For instance, right were your ears will be parked. 

I know that most users here won't have scopes. I don't happen to own one either, but I have access to one. It something you usually only find in professional recording studios. But you might be able to borrow or rent one from a studio that has one or somewhere else.

Proper treatment is correcting the offending room frequencies, most usually low end offenses like standing bass waves, nulls and such. If you ever find your self moving about a room while listening and suddenly in one spot the low end is really huge or seems to have vanished - these are from waves and nulls. The best way to deal with these are bass traps, usually mounted in the corners of the room. That's were typically the standing bass waves form. But other factors can also cause standing bass waves. That's about the best investment for room treatment, even if that's all you can afford to do. 

From there, you get into diffusion and breaking up reflections of mids and highs. This is done with strategic placement of diffusors. Diffusors scatter the reflections in different directions. You don't want to be hearing stuff reflected off the side walls, back or even celling that is going to give you an altered impression. 

Then you have absorption, which is were you get into foam, although really foam is about the least effective. Most bigger studios use compressed fiberglass insulation. Think insulation that is compressed into boards about one inch thick. It provides the equal of about one foot of standard insulation. Also its better at absorbing a wider range than foam. 

Using a combination of these tools, you can tune a room. Just about every room has bumps and holes - areas where the frequencies are boosted or weak. So you hear more of one or less of another. It makes it pretty hard to get an accurate read if something is being affected by the room itself. You may be adding at a freq because you have a hole there, only to find out that mixes sound too heavy in that area outside your room etc. 

That's just the very basic nutshell. There is a lot of information on how to go about it and it's such an important factor if you want to get accurate mixing out of any room. Otherwise, you may end up with problem mixes that don't translate well to the outside world and no speaker will solve that problem.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



synergy543 @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> Save your money and send it to me (Paypal accepted). :wink:
> 
> You know, you could just play pink noise through your speakers and record it with a mic, and then monitor the level with a spectrum analyzer plugin. Variations from the original noise could be from either the speaker, the room (or the mic) - but regardless, aside from the mic, that's what you're hearing and it will give you quite a good idea what frequencies to address as you should be able to see any major anomalies.
> 
> You really want to either have a very good flat mike (such as B&K) or compensate for your mic's frequency response otherwise that will add some error which you need to take into account.


 Thanks. Well if you're a genius in acoustics I'll paypal you anyday 
The room is 3,8 meters x 2,3 meters so it's not an ideal room size at all. I'm starting to think that the Quested's are "too" good and big for the room. At least for the bass.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



tripit @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> I almost bought the S3A's,... And when I took them over to our bigger tracking room, the low end was gone when the speaker was sitting on the MTA console. Once we moved the speaker off the console onto stands, it came back.



That sounds like the fault might be on the room, and how it reacts with what it has in it (console, etc.), and not the Adams.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



audun jemtland @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> The room is 3,8 meters x 2,3 meters so it's not an ideal room size at all. I'm starting to think that the Quested's are "too" good and big for the room. At least for the bass.


You don't have to be an acoustic expert to measure your room's frequency response. What I suggested is relatively easy if you have something such as the VSL Suite or any other frequency response analyzer capable of a slow response. You can also get a RadioShack sound level meter for about $50 and run a frequency test CD and measure the room response. Test in various areas to get an average. There are also online calculators that will tell you the resonant frequencies if your room.

However, given that your room is quite small, I would simply use the monitors in a nearfield setup (meaning very close to you - and not nearby walls). The reason for this is that it lets you monitor at lower volumes and because the monitors are nearby you, the room resonance will play a smaller role (just like if you put the speakers real close to your ears (i.e. headphones) the sound won't stimulate the room resonances and the room will have no impact. Also, with nearfield, you'll be sure to hear the direct sounds first, so the room reflections will have less effect as they are somewhat delayed (your brain separates them) and relatively lower in volume. I remember listening to the Questeds once. They were very played loud but it was in a nearfield setup - the speakers were slightly more than a hand length away. As long as you can keep the volume down they should work. I'd only worry about a sudden aberrant loud burst of accidental noise damaging your hearing. My speakers are 2.1 meters away and accidental noises can still be very loud.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 12, 2010)

Ever-reappearing topic.

Some little hints here:

For measuring the room response a good omni mic will do. The most important part is between 50 and 200 or 300 Hz anyways and as has been said in this thread an untreated room adds distortion up to +/- 30 dB and a well treated room still adds +/- 6 dB (I am currently trying to better my room from +/- 6 dB towards +/- 3 dB but it ain't easy). Compared to that the difference in frequency response between my 45 EUR Behringer ECM8000 and my 1500 EUR DPA is neglecteable. So if you don't have a decent omni the Behringer would be a good buy.

Believe me, once you see the response of your room you will wonder why you ever wanted to buy expensive monitors before adressing the acoustics.

Notice that cardioid microphones have a different behaviour in the bass range, so they are not what you want to use for measurement usually.

The free software Room EQ Wizard does very well, you find it here;
http://www.hometheatershack.com

Don't run the sweeps too loud (not necessary) and protect your ears.

What you really want is to tame the decay time of the bass room modes. You see them in the waterfall diagram and you want the RT60 diagram to be as even as possible.

There is nothing bad about working with foam. 


EXCEPT


if you use foam then you need massive depth of it. Think 20 cm (8 ") upwards and that will be much more expensive than 8 " of mineral wool. That is why foam will not get you much forward.

Thin absorption panels no matter whether made of foam or mineral wool will suck out the high frequencies and do nothing against the bass problems. I can't count how often I have read the words "I have treated my room and all is great. Anybody has an idea how I can get rid of that huge bass dip/peak that is still left?" Right, return to step zero. If you use absorption anywhere it has to be thick.

Some diffusion at the sides can help the ear to locate the speakers and therefore improve the stereo panning. Other good places for diffusion are at the back wall and betwen the speakers. Ideally you kill all bass problems and flutter echoes by absorption and/or tuned traps and then add diffusion in front of that.

All that Ethan Winer writes is generally a good read. He is right imo when he says that room treatment does more to your sound than any other gear can do (both true for recording and mixing). The only thing we disagree since years is that he says denser mineral wool is always better while I have success in my studio with relatively light material down to 45 Hz.

More information here:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9422


----------



## tripit (Nov 12, 2010)

If you can scope the room, it makes narrowing down and treating the problems easier, and it's a must if you really want to tune it as best as possible. 
Some of the suggestions above should work fine if you can't find an analyzer to use. 

But as I said, even just hitting all four corners blind with good bass traps can make a world of difference, as in my experience, low end energy is probably 70% of a room's biggest problem most of the time. (I've owned many studio locations, been through this many times)

I steered away from the aura stuff, but only because I knew I could build better stuff on my own, mainly stuff that not only worked better, but to me, looked much nicer. You get to a point (when you've been around a while, like me) where you hate looking at auraflex. But, that doesn't mean it won't work for you. Auraflex is the entry level for this stuff - really aiming at project studios and video suites etc. There's a few other suppliers out there that target professional studios, some of it really nice, but it's high end studio stuff and it can get expensive. 

Which is something you might consider if you are up to that kind of thing. It will save some money doing it that way. There are a lot of ways to build your own bass traps (and plenty of DIY guides and books on the matter on the web) I've built all my traps, bought compressed board and covered with the really nice fabric of my choice, and built diffusion panels. They all look and work great. 
But, I like building things, you may not.


----------



## tripit (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Quested VS2108 Active Monitors (Hans Zimmers speakers) lowest price*



jamwerks @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> tripit @ Mon Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost bought the S3A's,... And when I took them over to our bigger tracking room, the low end was gone when the speaker was sitting on the MTA console. Once we moved the speaker off the console onto stands, it came back.


ò     T>     T$Š     T$Ö     T4J     T4q     T?­     [email protected]      TG     TGŸ     TP      TPl     TVc     TV—     TV˜     TV£     Tq:     Tq     Tw˜     TwÒ     T†þ     T‡™     T²     TØ     T     T4     T’<     T’l     TŸÈ     TŸê     T¤4     T¤P     T¥R     T¥o     TÙR     TÙé     U X     U ˜     U      U¶     U’     UÍ     UQ     Ua     [email protected]     U7i     U=<     U=à     U>¢     U?!     Ue      Ueî     Ulª     Ulÿ     U®     U€     U†ª     U‡6     U–M     U–£     U—¬     U˜”     U³“     U³½     U¹z     U¹     UÕÔ     UÖ€     Uâ¤     Uâû     UæV     Uæ`     Uêˆ     Uëù     Uüº     Uüî     V ˆ     V9     V	»     V$     V´     V     V3>     V3‡     VHÖ     VHî     Vi²     Vkb     Vt¾     Vtó     VšÍ     VšÝ     V®ä     V¯e     VÔ‘     VÕ     VÕz     VÕã     Vëj     Vë}     VõP     Võj     Výî     Vþ     Wl     W     W&B     W&Ç     W1ý     W2)     W<B     WMô     WNW              ò     W]V     W]ß     Wp"     Wp?     W“¶     W“Ä     W”      W”L     W§o     W§     W©S     W©Þ     W¸     W¸)     W¹9     W¹M     W½Á     W¾     WÇ     WÇF     WÌo     WÌŽ     WÌÛ     WÍ     Wñq     Wñ¨     X>Œ     X>á     XCo     XC‹     XE     XEÊ     XKE     XK—     XbU     Xb³     Xp     Xp|     Xx     XxF     X…k     X…œ     XÏ     XŽ,     X‘%     X‘3     X©Ë     XªA     X®     X®"     X±     X±I     XÀO     XÀð     XÀò     XÁ¨


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all info guys! I do like to make things myself Tripit.
Now that you mentioned it, a custom one would look way better.


Thanks for the EQ Wizard.


Do you think that having bass trap panels in the corner with space
behind them is a better pick than corner foam traps(that fills the whole corner)?

What suppliers target professional studios?


----------



## tripit (Nov 13, 2010)

audun jemtland @ Sat Nov 13 said:


> Thanks for all info guys! I do like to make things myself Tripit.
> Now that you mentioned it, a custom one would look way better.
> 
> 
> ...



I built 2 x 4 foot wood boxes that have a suspended absorption panel on the inside, thin wood front with fabric. I have them hanging in the corners. 
The corner traps work well. You just want to make sure that you a trap that is effective in design. I took my design from a leading design, but there are a number of ways to achieve the same thing. 
I'll try to remember where I got my design from, let you know. It's been a number of years.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked these:
http://www.acousticgeometry.com/curve_system/curve-diffusors.html (http://www.acousticgeometry.com/curve_s ... usors.html)

Can't find any fancy design ones


----------

